# New Gun



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I know this is a waterfowl forum but i figured it would be a good place to get some advice. I do lots of waterfowl hunting and I am looking to upgrade my shotgun. I am interested in a winchester super x2. any thoughts or opinions would be great. thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I would get the X3 over the X2, but if you really want a good gun I would hold out for the new Browning Auto called the Maxus, I have been doing alot of reading up on it and it seems like it is industry leading.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> I would get the X3 over the X2, but if you really want a good gun I would hold out for the new Browning Auto called the Maxus, I have been doing alot of reading up on it and it seems like it is industry leading.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

IMO, dont waste your money on a win. sx2 or 3. There are alot better guns out there to choose from.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

mike cerny said:


> IMO, dont waste your money on a win. sx2 or 3. There are alot better guns out there to choose from.


What would you reccomend in roughly the same price range?


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

Benelli......or maybe a Beretta , even if I had to buy a used one.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

mike cerny said:


> Benelli......or maybe a Beretta


Benelli's are good guns if you are nice to your equipment, gentlemen hunting, and hunting in sunshine and warm weather. But for my group at least, who live next to their gun hunting 70+ days between spring and fall we don't have a SBE that is consistently shot for longer than 1 year. I have seen Berettas and SX2's and SX3's and even one browning gold accomplish that feat, so I am a believer in those. Til I see a Benelli perform up to their hype I will still be skeptical.


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

SX2 dependable? LOL cant touch a benelli in the dirty conditions!


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a SX2 and I love it. It is a little cheaper now than most other semi autos that are the same caliber also. I can shoot light traps that are a problem with other 3 1/2 in semis in the same price range which is a plus. I have killed many birds with it and it fits me very well. I myself would recommend an X2 but I like the berretas also. Either way you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

goosehunternd said:


> I would get the X3 over the X2, but if you really want a good gun I would hold out for the new Browning Auto called the Maxus, I have been doing alot of reading up on it and it seems like it is industry leading.


I realize the x3 would be better but i dont really have the extra money to spend at this time. is it really THAT big of a difference? would you still reccomend the x2?


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I have owned the Benelli SBE2 for about three years now and it has been flawless so far. It has been on countless hunts and I have used it in every type of condition imaginable and it just keeps going. It is definatly worth every penny to pick one up.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I realize the x3 would be better but i dont really have the extra money to spend at this time. is it really THAT big of a difference? would you still reccomend the x2?


If you have just enough money to get the X2 do it! Best gun for the money hands down. It dosent get any better than Browning/Winchester for the serious waterfowl hunter. I have seen more than one Benelli fall apart in the field this year alone. Like Mertz said earlier there ok if you pheasant hunt a few times a year but wont hold up like the X2 will.


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You should be able to pick-up a Benelli SBEI for a reasonable price now. That's what I would go with. I've shot my SBEI for 8 years now and it's been great. I've shot pheasant with it in South Dakota and ducks and geese in Minnesota. It handles like a dream and can be carried all day. It can be broken down in the field and is incredibly easy to clean.
My brother used it in Texas as a guide for a waterfowler service down there. Everyone one of the guides at that ranch shot Benellis because they could use them all season no matter the conditions and they never cleaned them.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> My brother used it in Texas as a guide for a waterfowler service down there. Everyone one of the guides at that ranch shot Benellis because they could use them all season no matter the conditions and they never cleaned them.


It also dosent get as cold in Texas, Try that in ND and I'll bet the results are not the same.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Seems like we've discussed this before :lol: I agree that a sx2's are a heck of a bargain right now, with x3's becoming the winchester standard.

In my personal experience, the most problematic autos have been benellis and 1187s. It also seems that Golds have more cycling issues then x2/x3's which are supposed to have basically the same working parts. Not sure how to explain that. I do have a couple friends with SBE's that have never had an issue with them.


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a sx2 and it is the best auto I have ever shot next to my old A-5 Browning I bought it slightly used and have shot many rounds through it with no problems have hunted in dusty windy conditions on one day and rain the next no problems just clean them once in awhile i would buy the sx2


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

goosehunternd:
If you look at the rest of my post you'll see that it was also used in Colorado, South Dakota, and in Minnesota for 8 winters, which gets pretty cold. It's functioned flawlessly in all weather conditions. The only gun that I've seen that hasn't was my friends Browning Gold. When it got really cold during late season hes gun became sluggish.
My brother dropped my SBE in the water, shook it off and it still fired. They're just made to perform.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

my SBE has been through alot i can shoot light trap loads all day or goose loads and never no the difference. this gun has been dropped before and before i had a blind it layd in the dirt while hunting and it still would shoot i would bet my gun against a winchester ANY day


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

growing up i had the 870, moved up to a SBE, love it, talked my buddy into getting one last year, he loved it! then this summer her gave it to his dad, who loves it, and he was chooting a browning. now my buddy has the SBE2, and I love it, If I wasn't still in school, i'ld go out and buy it, it is so smooth and just amazing, the benelli's are worth it, and were not the nice day hunters, we've set up blinds, set up dekes, and get back to our blinds and there being sitting water. I'm not disgaurding the other guns, bc it really depends on what feels comfortable in your hands.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> my SBE has been through alot i can shoot light trap loads all day or goose loads and never no the difference. this gun has been dropped before and before i had a blind it layd in the dirt while hunting and it still would shoot i would bet my gun against a winchester ANY day


My SBE out of the box wouldn't cycle trap loads, but that wasn't what I bought it for, so I figured it would be ok. It cycled 3 inch and 3.5 just fine for about a year, then it became inconsistent, then became a single shot. I've replaced the bolt, butt and spring, and just recently the action. Still doesn't cycle. Must just be a lemon. I ended up getting an 870 and have over 3 cases through it this fall probably around 12 or so through it total so far and it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

There are a couple guys in my group that shoot X2's and it seems like they are always having problems with them. I'll stick with my Xtrema 2. I haven't had a single problem with this gun, except when it gets really dirty and a couple squirts of BreakFree always fixes it.

My advice... since it is pretty much the tail end of the season, I would just wait a little longer and save up enough money to buy the gun you really want and the one that isn't going to let you down in the field.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I've had my superblack for almost 10 years now and it spends 100 days a year or better in the field. I'm horrid for cleaning it and I push 20 cases a year through it and in that 10 years I've had an extractor break thats it. All the other guys shooting Benellis that I've had in the field with me it's the same deal. My Dad on the other hand has a sx2 he's hardly shot (and he actually takes care of his stuff) and it's had the bolt handle snap off, a trigger spring break, beads come off the rib etc etc etc talk to a gun smith and ask them what they see most in their shop and what they recommend you buy. I'd be willing to bet that they'll be a little less biased and a better source of info.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> talk to a gun smith and ask them what they see most in their shop and what they recommend you buy. I'd be willing to bet that they'll be a little less biased and a better source of info.


My gunsmith recomends winchester and Beretta :-? Just sayin.


----------



## mike cerny (Mar 9, 2005)

I could write a book on all the things wrong with a super X 2. The worst thing is the machine work is terrible. A kid could've done better with a cuttin torch and grinder!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive been shooting an M1 for almost ten years. Its spent its fair share of time rollin in the spring mud with me, never had one issue, and we've had days where pump guns were so gummed up you couldnt get the slide back.

With benelli's its all in the break in. Pound 3-4 boxes of the heaviest loads you can find through it as fast as you can, than clean it. Spendy deal, but theyll cycle even the lightest trap loads through flawlessly.

For cold weather, its all in the lubricant, and I dont care what brand or model you shoot. Ive seen ALL brands of auto's in 3" and 3.5" slow down or shut down in cold weather, some lubes gel up and make actions sluggish. I use ballistol in all my firearms now.

My biggest gripe about the winchesters and beretta's (at least the 3.5 inch waterfowl guns) is they feel like your shouldering a 2x4, the benelli's, at least for me, are a much more natural pointer. Plus, ive just never seen the need for a 3.5 inch gun.

I would say, try em all out. See what one you like the feel of most. If possible, shoot them, but at least handle em.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> For cold weather, its all in the lubricant, and I dont care what brand or model you shoot. Ive seen ALL brands of auto's in 3" and 3.5" slow down or shut down in cold weather, some lubes gel up and make actions sluggish. I use ballistol in all my firearms now.


The #1 reason why I never leave home without a can of Break-Free in the blind bag.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

NDH2Ofowler:
How many guns have you looked at so far? Anything that fit you particularly well?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> My biggest gripe about the winchesters and beretta's (at least the 3.5 inch waterfowl guns) is they feel like your shouldering a 2x4, the benelli's, at least for me, are a much more natural pointer.


That's exactly what turned me on to the SBE in the first place, the feel incredibly good shooting and shouldering, however, they lost all that with the SBE II. It feels like shouldering a pencil. There's thin and light, but then there's too thin and too light.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not a big guy, so I love the feel of the new SBEII. I liked the SBEI, but for the simple fact that I can change the LOP is why I made the change.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Hardsell said:


> NDH2Ofowler:
> How many guns have you looked at so far? Anything that fit you particularly well?


there wasnt too much selection when i was looking. I will definitely check out some other places before i make my final decision. I looked at some stoegers but just about eveyone i talked to gave a bad reccommendation for stoegers. I also looked at a browing silver but it didnt fit me very well.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I know that the Benellis come with shim kits and there is a selection of 3 different butt pad thicknesses, which is really nice. 
I'm 5'3 and I sold my SBEI to my friend who is 6'2 and he loves the way it fits. I moved to the SBEII so I can get the thinner butt pad. 
At this point I believe finding the one that fits the best is a good starting point.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest gripe about the winchesters and beretta's (at least the 3.5 inch waterfowl guns) is they feel like your shouldering a 2x4, the benelli's, at least for me, are a much more natural pointer.
> ...


Thats why I said to buy on fit, not "brand".

You dont like too thin and light, I LOVE IT! Different shooters, different build, different gun. (Face shape can have ALOT to do with how a gun fits the shooter FYI).

The best fitting shotgun for me is still an 870 express. Perfect drop, perfect length of pull, perfect wrist....like it was custom built for me.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

All auto's will get more sluggish in the cold. My x3's action closes noticibly slower when loading it the last couple days ive been out hunting in the cold. It still cycles like a champ though.

Yesterday at Scheels there were 14 SBE1 or II's in the used rack for sale. a couple ultralights and m2's as well. There were only a few sx2's and 1 3" X3... I didn't look close at berettas but I didn't notice many of them either.

I almost bought a cheap x2 as an extra waterfowl gun because I like that extra weight when swinging/pointing over my x3. Couldn't justify the need though because Ive been happy with it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> All auto's will get more sluggish in the cold. My x3's action closes noticibly slower when loading it the last couple days ive been out hunting in the cold. It still cycles like a champ though.


Not true. If you use the proper lube (or no lube) you shouldnt see any change is cycling speed. I know if I shoot my M1 coyote hunting (where im not shooting lots of shells) I use no lube and see absolutely no difference in cycling speed.

I used to use rem-oil religiously, this has got to be one of the worst for cold weather! Get nasty gummy in the cold.

Ballistol is great. No lube is better, but than you run the risk of jams based on fouling if your doing alot of shooting.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hot sauce has got to be one of the best lubricants out there its desighned for reels but after using it on my bowfishing reels and seeing how much it helped the line i started using it on my gun and even when its REALLY cold out it will still cycle perfectly.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess what I ment is that the action slams shut a little more sluggishly in the cold, it has cycled just the same as far as I cqan tell.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Thats why I said to buy on fit, not "brand".
> 
> You dont like too thin and light, I LOVE IT! Different shooters, different build, different gun. (Face shape can have ALOT to do with how a gun fits the shooter FYI).
> 
> The best fitting shotgun for me is still an 870 express. Perfect drop, perfect length of pull, perfect wrist....like it was custom built for me.


Just going on fit would be ideal, but not all guns will operate the same. Everyone laughs at me for having a SBE in the cabinet at home and not even attempting to fix it anymore. I just don't see the point, I have an 870 now that will work *every* time I call upon it. When I can pull up on a flock of snows at 10 yards and know that my gun is going to shoot 3 times, that is worth 80 billion times more than not having to move my forearm when shooting. Autos are overated and I don't really see myself ever buying another.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ahhh GB, I think you just a lemon of a 'nelli! :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Ahhh GB, I think you just a lemon of a 'nelli! :lol:


I don't doubt it. My dad owns a SBE II that hasn't failed him yet, but he's a pheasant hunter so it isn't seeing nearly the hours in the field. It runs extremely well even after two seasons. My buddy however owns an original SBE also and his has been breaking parts at an alarming rate. Is there a reason that Benelli made an SBE II? Is the lack of performance of the SBE the reason?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Is there a reason that Benelli made an SBE II? Is the lack of performance of the SBE the reason?


Good question. Why did they make the M2?

I have an M1 thats ten years old, my dad has one that 15, both have been excellent. I know guys with SBE's that have never failed.

I think they just needed to "keep up with the jones' " sort of thing. That new "recoil reduction" thingy, I dont think does anything. Thats about the only difference.


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

I guarantee they have an SBE 3 ready to go. You are exactly right when you say keeping up with the Jones. You always have to have a new product ready to keep control of the market. No need to release it until sales drop which isn't happening...SBE 2's are still flying off the shelf.

Guns are no different than cars; you're always gonna have one that has a million miles without a breakdown and others that drop the tranny after leaving the dealership. All require maintenance to stay working properly.

The thing I sought out was consistent performance. 5 years later and cases upon cases of trap and honker loads, I am still the proud owner of an SBE 2. I probably take a little better care of it than most but still by no means clean it more than once every couple months. When I do clean it, it involves giving the action a little squirt of oil and wiping the rust off from the dog shaking on it.

For the 1st time since I've owned the gun, I had a shell hangup this year. Was shooting into a group of teal so chances are my finger was pulling fast. Regardless, gave it a shot of lube and haven't had an issue since. Yesterday was about 10 degrees in the blind and I was smoking 3.5's through like a machine gun. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I would keep my eyes open for a Browning Gold Hunter 3". If you can't kill a bird with a 3" shotgun then you don't need to be hunting waterfowl. I wouldn't buy those Browning Silvers they have now, seems like they cut a lot of corners with that gun.

I have been hunting all my life and swear by Remington Rifles and Browning shotguns. Hard to beat to accuracy of a 700BDL or the reliability of a 3" browning shotgun.

IMO the worst thing Browning ever did was make a 3 1/2" automatic shotgun just to keep up with industry. I have known several people that have had problems with that gun.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Can you tell me where you can find ballistol?



barebackjack said:


> Ive been shooting an M1 for almost ten years. Its spent its fair share of time rollin in the spring mud with me, never had one issue, and we've had days where pump guns were so gummed up you couldnt get the slide back.
> 
> With benelli's its all in the break in. Pound 3-4 boxes of the heaviest loads you can find through it as fast as you can, than clean it. Spendy deal, but theyll cycle even the lightest trap loads through flawlessly.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> mike cerny said:
> 
> 
> > Benelli......or maybe a Beretta
> ...


I washed the mud off my benelli SBE in a slough and still havent had a misfire with it. That was a few yrs ago and I didnt clean the gun for a week. I have shot a super X 2 and it was decent, never shot a SX3, but my SBE II is the cats a$$. Pick a gun that feels right, dont listen to anyone else. Opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

yup every time you hunt with cgreeny you will see what he is talking about. he hits all the birds especially if they have bands. 8)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> yup every time you hunt with cgreeny you will see what he is talking about. he hits all the birds especially if they have bands. 8)


Well only when they get that close due to the PORTEX..... :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wait till the spring when there is 4 PORTEXs


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I think theres something in the new regs about only 2 Portex's being allowed in the field at once. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ATA BOY said:


> Can you tell me where you can find ballistol?


Unfortunatly nobody local has it that ive been able to find (Fargo). Ive been trying to get someone to carry if for awhile now.

Midway USA has it. Im sure theres others that have it too. I just get mine straight from the company. Just google ballistol. I use it for EVERYTHING. Guns, bows, locks, tools, any time I need a light water displacing lubricant. Its great for muzzleloaders. Displaces water, protects, and is easy to clean out (unlike others) before you start shooting again.


----------

